# please pray for me



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

Lord I know That there are folks in worse shape than I, but I need help and as many good thoughts and prayers as possible. My wife has packed up the kids and left. I know its my fault. Please bring them back safe to me.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

First of all, you and your family are in my thoughts an prayers. There are usually two people involved in situations such as this...don't place blame solely on yourself. I know that my God can provide healing to your family if you are willing to receive it. The devil comes to lie, cheat, steal, and destroy---don't listen to him. Apostle Paul said, "I think myself happy."

Proclaim who you are in Christ and go out and help somebody else. It's a blessing to be a blessing. Just when I think I am at the bottom of the barrel, there is always someone worse off than I am that I can help.

Also, the scripture says to examine yourself before taking part in communion. I try to examine myself on a daily basis. I am the only one that can change me (with the help of God). God gives us control into what we take into our mouths (food, etc.)...it's what comes out that we need to be concerned about.

I don't know the particulars on your situation, but know that you are loved and one of God's children.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

You and your family are in my prayers. I can say by asking the Lord for guidance you are on the right track sir. It helped me stay focused when I walked down the same path. If you have not been seperated before the first few weeks are the toughest. Lean on the Lord and supportive family and friends.

Miss Dixie post was wonderful stay focused on improving and fixing what is fixable.

Stay Strong!

Peace,
Hector G.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent!!
Let the Lord guide you thru this


----------



## snap (Jun 21, 2006)

Prayers sent as well.
Keep god near you.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

sharkzilla,

I can't add too much to what Miss Dixie said. I do know what you're going through. My wife left me 7 years ago. It completely blind sided me. I thought it was the end of the world. As I look back on it, I know God was with me every step of the way. It didn't seem so at the time. I blamed myself, just like you are doing, now. Like Miss Dixie said, it takes 2 to tango. Keep your head up and pray. Don't just pray for God to return your family to you, but also pray for God to give you His peace. 

Father, we lift up sharkzilla to you and ask for Your solution to this problem. We know when you fix things, they are fixed for good. We pray you will give sharkzilla your peace and comfort during this difficult time. We place him in your loving care. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm praying in agreement with bonito's prayer!!!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Bonito said:


> Father, we lift up sharkzilla to you and ask for Your solution to this problem. We know when you fix things, they are fixed for good. We pray you will give sharkzilla your peace and comfort during this difficult time. We place him in your loving care. In Jesus' name we pray.


Amen!


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you all so much. She came back and we are trying to work things out. Now I really need some prayers! But seriously, I can't thank you all enough for your prayers, even if you didn't post anything. I truly believe and trust in God's will and know I need to give it to him. Your advice and prayers meant so much to me in a time I felt so alone even though I know I am never alone--there is something genuinely special about this community on this board. Thanks again and praise be to God!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Good Luck to you Little Brother.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

sharkzilla,

I'm so glad to hear your wife and children came home last night. Now comes the tough part. You need help to put you on the right path so this doesn't happen again. I strongly recommend you get counselling. It will do you both good. I will continue praying for you and your family. 

Thank you Father for bring the family home last night. We lift this family up to you and ask for you to heal their relationship and bring your joy and and resolve to their lives. What God has joined together, let no man put asunder. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

God's plan is for families to be together. Men and women need that special togetherness and kids need both a mom and a dad to raise them up right. May God bless you both and give you the right answers to whatever your problems are.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Grab your wife and kiddos and pray.... and pray ...and pray some more




The family that prays together, stays together. HE worked it all for me and my house
God bless, keep your eyes on The Lord!! be all you can be as the Spiritual Leader for your family!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I agree with Bonito that some good Christian counseling might really help. Many churches offer it free.


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

glad every one is back home, yall have to work it out. prayers sent


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

KEN KERLEY said:


> God's plan is for families to be together. Men and women need that special togetherness and kids need both a mom and a dad to raise them up right. May God bless you both and give you the right answers to whatever your problems are.


X2


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Great update! Keep up the good hard work, it's worth it!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Just let her know she is respected and can not be replaced. Prayer sent for sharkzilla, his wife and especially the kids. Home is where the heart is. Good luck and keep the faith.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Not sure if anyone has said it, The family that prays together, stays together.

Its nice to hear my two year old chiming in with his own prayer requests at dinner. You never know what it will be...dog, juice, school.....but he is getting the hang of it.


----------



## wingman (Dec 18, 2006)

Prayers for you,your wife and kids. This life is tough and ain't nobody got your back like the home front. God Bless.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

What an awesome God you are! When we are at our emptiest, you fill us to overflowing. 

Thank you for your mercy toward Sharkzilla and his family. Lead them forward and upward in your loving care. Give them your peace and grace through Jesus. Help that their words and actions at home will be with tenderness and love. Remind Sharkzilla to love his wife as Jesus loves the church - with a nurturing and forgiving love, a love that doesn't dwell on faults. Help him open his heart to her and not live in fear of being hurt again. Heal all wounds and restore the years that the locusts have eaten.

In the name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------

